# Dove Fields



## jthunt195 (May 9, 2008)

Does anyone have any info on where ODNR has planted Dove Fields for 2008? The only info I can find on ODNR website lists 2007 fields. Are these the same for 08?


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

I hunt mainly Caesars Creek and Spring valley and they are in the same places every year. The wildlife offices should have maps available there by know.


----------



## Ransom244 (Aug 7, 2007)

I know there are about 5 fields in the Resthaven area and a few in Pickeral Creek area that ODNR controls.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Yesterday the DNR posted the maps for the Dove fields. As luck would have it the one I liked to shoot at was not planted this year. No fields at Dorset! I know last year they planted them and by the time season came they were holding so much water they couldn't mow. Not many birds came in either. I know that what appears to be wheat stubble next to the wet land ponds but; I do not think the waterfowlers want Dovers screwing up their set ups. This is why I have been considering giving up hunting. Everytime I find a place thats not overcrowed and a decent place to hunt it gets over used or changed in someway to take it away. I do not know what the States plans are long term but; it really screws me up this year and will mean a longer drive to fields at Grand River and more shooters. I do not have many seasons left and I held Permits in Ohio And Pa. since 1965 and every year its harder to find a place to hunt or thats worth while I may have some things to sell Shortly on another page.


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

sc83 said:


> I hunt mainly Caesars Creek and Spring valley and they are in the same places every year. The wildlife offices should have maps available there by know.


Went to S.V. to shoot some clays and check out the Dove fields and I must say the sunflower's and corn looked huge, the best they have ever looked and I've been going out there for years. I'm excited guess all the early rain was good. When we were there they were bush hogging the rows and knocking down seed. Really all the fields looked great and right on time, still a little green yet but they should brown out soon with the rows cut.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Was thinking of checking them out tomorrow as well, maybe even shoot some clays.


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

sc83 said:


> Was thinking of checking them out tomorrow as well, maybe even shoot some clays.


We may go today too, let me know how it looks otherwise we will be there Sat.


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

WOOHOO !!! We Lotto today at SV, man were we lucky 4th pick.Largest crowd I ever seen, they must of tured back 100 people who didn't including 2 friends of mine who went with us. My boy and I will be in the 4-2 station come labor day. Can't wait.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

congrats on the draw, didn't get a chance to make it. Probably try second day. Should be good, the fields seem loaded.


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks, never seen so many people today there, Tuesday will be way less and everybody should draw. We'll be there tues. as well. You can't miss me, I'm probably the only hunter in camo shorts and camo tank top with a tall 13 yr.old. (I sweat too much in this heat) Good luck and hope you can make it.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I took a walk around pickerel creek tonight looking for doves.I did see a few doves flying around. Their was alot of standing corn two fields were just plain dirt and two look liked grass that had been set on fire.In the burnt fields their were alot of geese, dose pickerel normally burn the dove fields???? The geese seemed to like them! If you guys plan on hunting these fields take extra bug spray I got ate up tonight.


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

Well we went out to S.V. yesterday and shot some clays, also went to look at our Lotto field and did notice no birds were flying at 3 anywhere on the way home, I think its too hot for them and they will be flying later on like last year which was good from 4-7. And yeah they burn the fields so you can find downed birds.


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

shot my limit by 8:30 at pickerel creek, boy was it crowded but the birds were flying hot and heavy.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Has anyone been to Deer Creek this week? I always limit out there the first day but didn't get out this year. It gets tougher after the first few days.

I'm thinking about going out tomorrow and wondered if anyone has been there.


----------

